# NDS Rom Patcher Released!



## Darkforce (Sep 20, 2005)

*News: NDS ROM Patcher Released!*

Someone has finally released a patching tool for commercial NDS games:






			
				readme said:
			
		

> NDS Patcher v0.1 by ]{ain
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> ...





I have tested the patcher and it seems to work just fine! You'll need a GBA flash cart, passme or flashme and an original DS game. Remember to use clean dumps and not GST roms. Patch the games via the command prompt (start, run, cmd, ndspatch.exe , hit enter). The patcher also automatically truncates (trims) the game! Have fun!









*Those looking for a download link for the tool, please go elsewhere for the time being. Also, please do not request the tool at GBAtemp. Thanks for your co-operation!*


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Sep 20, 2005)

The Original game is needed for what?


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 20, 2005)

No, I meant any original ds game...


----------



## Bi99uy (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> The Original game is needed for what?



To bypass the security measures that are in some games (Episode III for example) and too bypass the initial check when using PassME/WifiME.


Man, is this some cool software or what? Even though i have a Supercard, it´s much neater to use my EZ-Flash II Powerstar. Hopefully it can patch Advance Wars DS so i don´t have to sacrifice my Nintendogs Save.

EDIT: Wow, it even works with games that are incompatible with Supercard. Lunar works flawless for instance.


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 20, 2005)

Well hey!
Too bad I've only a 256 card, this may convince me to upgrade however


----------



## Eolone (Sep 20, 2005)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it work


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 20, 2005)

Released on the day when GBAlpha releases the M3 Adapter and its software upgrade...OUCH!

Anyways...I am going to buy a PassMe now.  w00t


----------



## Bi99uy (Sep 20, 2005)

Damn, the save patcher doesnt work with Advance Wars DS. Too bad.


----------



## djgarf (Sep 20, 2005)

nice to see the ds scene moving along


----------



## dase (Sep 20, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how i can use it on my XP? I'ts a DOS program...


----------



## Knattabert (Sep 20, 2005)

It does not work with my F2A 256M.
Getting white screens of death. I'm using FlashMe.

What am I doing wrong? I tried Polarium (white screens), Bomberman (copyright message then freeze) and Pokémon Dash (white screens).


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(dase @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> Can anyone tell me how i can use it on my XP? I'ts a DOS program...
> 
> 
> Click Start
> ...



Hmm... Some games you'll need an original DS cart in the slot for it to work as Bi99uy said in an earlier post.


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> QUOTE(dase @ Sep 20 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me how i can use it on my XP? I'ts a DOS program...
> ...


Just drag the .nds file onto the ndspatcher.exe file and it will patch automatically


----------



## retromeo (Sep 20, 2005)

No, for some games it simply does not work.

Nintendogs EUR for example gives a white screen. Even with an NDS cart in place. Or a passme.


----------



## Bi99uy (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> QUOTE(dase @ Sep 20 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me how i can use it on my XP? I'ts a DOS program...
> ...



Or if you are lazy you can always use the "Drag and Drop" method. Easy as pie. 

Also, has anyone tried Jump Superstars yet? I won´t fit on my 256 cart and when using Supercard it lock´s up when you select which island you want to fight on.


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 20, 2005)

Only game I've tried so far is Pac-Pix, which worked great. I'm giving Nintendogs Chiuha (spelling..whatever) a try right now.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 20, 2005)

So if a game boots it will have no save support? Is that what I am to understand?


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> So if a game boots it will have no save support? Is that what I am to understand?


The patcher makes an attempt to patch it so it uses the flashcarts SRAM instead of the NDS cart's SRAM. If it doesnt patch though, it wills ave on your NDS cart. So beware.


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 20, 2005)

I cant wait to test this,and all we need now is a compatble list.


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> So if a game boots it will have no save support? Is that what I am to understand?



The patcher tries to patch the save so it saves on a GBA flash cart, for some games it will work and some others it won't.


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 20, 2005)

Nintendogs Chihuahua & Friends (USA)
-Works!


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow! Absolutely fantastic! Now I don't have to use my unbelievebly slow Neo$flash... I can use any old cart. Superb!

I'll consider typing up a compatibility list between the different carts that I have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not sure if this thing has 100% compatibility yet??

*Edit:* Moved topic to magazine news.


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 20, 2005)

Yea,I think ill have a few problems trying to load 512mb games on my ez-flash III


lunar ds works with my ez-flash III


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 20, 2005)

My G6 Flash Cart
Mr Driller = Yes on booting
Meteos = No on booting
I have no sram managment on this cart will have to try my EZ-Flash II. To those who have succeeded
A) how do you know if the gba patch went through
B) What carts will allow you the ability to manage your saves?

I'll try my EZ in a bit have a lot of data to pull off =)


----------



## dase (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for helping me. One more question, it is works with "wifime"?


----------



## Chief (Sep 20, 2005)

Lets say i have a Neoflash, can i use any roms now or am i stuck with GST roms forever?
What part sets the limit to only GST roms? the passme,software,or the neoflash cart?


----------



## Vinpire (Sep 20, 2005)

Nanostray works.

Edit: Not enough sleep today... haven't actually tested it with wifime, thinking of something else. My bad


----------



## Bi99uy (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> My G6 Flash Cart
> Mr Driller = Yes on booting
> Meteos = No on booting
> I have no sram managment on this cart will have to try my EZ-Flash II. To those who have succeeded
> ...




You should be able to use these. The Neoflash will see these as homebrew, thus is should work.

Quick question to everyone, what can you use too shave of the video in the Castlevania rom?


----------



## jonxs (Sep 20, 2005)

I would think it will work with "NeoTra$h" as it functions as a standard GBA flashcart normally. not confirmed though, and users out there that can confirm this?


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 20, 2005)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but my games run on FlashMe without having an official cart in the NDS slot, in case those using FlashMe are paranoid and dont want to lose their saved games


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, not sure if it's the *NeoFlash Magic Key* or the *EFA 512Mbit*... but I can't get this thing to work with this combination. Tried many different NDS carts in the Magic Key and nothing seems to work, it takes you to the real NDS home screen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit:* Nevermind, works eventually. After inserting the magic key several times. Must be playing up!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 20, 2005)

Well the G6 Team just lost MAD POINTS with me, their passme seems to only work with THEIR CART! Yup just tried to boot off my EZ-Flash II using the ultra small G6 passme and the passme wont work. That sucks BALLS. Oh and NFSU works with the patch!


----------



## koolpre (Sep 20, 2005)

I can confirm Nintendogs Lab version, works on EZFlash III + saves on GBA cart.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 20, 2005)

We should get a Compatibility list going with this Save Patcher...it would certainly help the author work out the bugs involved in the program as well.

Maybe this is a thought but you should also post what kind of hardware you are using because flashcards are not made equally.


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 20, 2005)

well . does it work with supercard (cf version) ?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 20, 2005)

WOW! I need to try JSS and Yu-Gi-Oh NOW!!!


----------



## djgarf (Sep 20, 2005)

for anyone that missed the download you can get it from #ndstemp on efnet


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 20, 2005)

God DAMNIT! First my final flash cart breaks down, and now this! Sorry about the bitterness but my luck is really starting to go for shit...

Anyhoo, I did have intentions on picking up a new cart soon anyways, a compatability list isn't too bad of an idea.

EDIT: Cart is mostly working now. Drivers got screwed up on this computer so I just gotta use my other comp till I sort things out.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> well . does it work with supercard (cf version) ?



Why the hell would you want that?  A patcher is already available


----------



## Bi99uy (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> well . does it work with supercard (cf version) ?



It DOES work with the SD version of the Supercard, even with games that didn´t boot using the properitary patcher. (Lunar - Dragon Song for 
example)


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 20, 2005)

OMG I removed the .gba and it works as a NDS file! This means I can use G6's save system! Rejoice Peeps!


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> OMG I removed the .gba and it works as a NDS file! This means I can use G6's save system! Rejoice Peeps!


The .gba extension is just to trick flash clients that ONLY support *.gba files into accepting the data.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 20, 2005)

So in essence...the G6 Flash is just a GBA Flash card that uses patched NDS ROMs.  I just lost even more support for the G6 Flash and M3 Adapter


----------



## ilovengage (Sep 20, 2005)

I got a black screen with Electroplankton (JAP), a white screen with Another Code (EUR) and a strange communication error (after some "searching" with the LED blinking like in WLAN mode). Hmm, I use a F2A 256 Pro.

SOmeone knows roms which work?


----------



## Knattabert (Sep 20, 2005)

Polarium is the only game that worked for me with F2A Pro 256M...


----------



## dsrules (Sep 20, 2005)

[qutote]Castlevania note : This is the main reason I made this patcher. The game works flawlessy, I've played it completely without any glitches. For 32 megs card owners, it is possible to cut the file to exactly 32 megs.[/quote]

Do you need to apply and special commands with ndspatch.exe cuz it come out to be 40+mb not 32mb when I tried Castlevania.


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Sep 20, 2005)

Anyone tried this with a EZFA?
Just wondering if In should bother doing the FlashMe (Dont have a passme but have a wifime compatable card)


----------



## Vinpire (Sep 20, 2005)

Electroplankton works just fine for me on my EZ II


----------



## ilovengage (Sep 20, 2005)

btw i only have Wifime to use.

Is the Secure Area important (all roms I have have a BAD one because I downloaded them before the new loader came out)?

EDIT: I tried Golden Eye now and it wants to download things, I think it's the DS download play version, but WHY?


----------



## Wanque (Sep 20, 2005)

I expect compatability is going to depend entirely on your flash cartridge. As the readme notes, older (slower) carts, are going to crash, since the rom won't be able to run at the speed the NDS is expecting it to.

Using the EFA 512mb + FlashMe, my current results are:

0001 - Electroplankton (J)(trashman) = Working
0036 - Daigasso! Band Brother (J)(gbxr) = Crashes on start-up
0043_-_Spiderman_2 (U)(BT) = Working
0051_-_Retro_Atari_Classics (E)(Wario) = Working
0074_-_Ganbare_Goemon_Toukai_Douchuu_(J)_(trashman) = Crashes after "Konami" boot sound
0079 - Bomberman (E)(Trashman)(b82c1a95) = Working
0085 - Jump Super Stars (J) = Menus seem to work, but game hangs when main game started
0090 - Nintendogs - Lab & Friends (USA)(Lube)(616f5d3f) = Working


----------



## dase (Sep 20, 2005)

XG Flash 128Mbit is enough "new" for nds roms?


----------



## mechanori (Sep 20, 2005)

MiloFoxburr said:
			
		

> Anyone tried this with a EZFA?
> Just wondering if In should bother doing the FlashMe (Dont have a passme but have a wifime compatable card)



The EZFA works with flashme. I've tried electroplankton, super mario 64, and another code. All of them work except for another code (white screen), but saving hasn't yet. This is probably just my cart (I wish i could find my soldering iron), and you may also need to raise the ram size, as it defaults to "OK" in red letters. I'm pretty sure that doesnt allow any room for saving.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 20, 2005)

OKay anyone get a game patched that has GBA SAVE support? None of mine have done so yet, working on a compatibility list


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 20, 2005)

Disappointed to hear that F2A carts aren't very compatible... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But my friend owes me a cart, so I'll just make sure to get one that works!

The games I want to play without buying are: Trace Memory, Lost in Blue, Lunar DS, Pac N Roll


----------



## ilovengage (Sep 20, 2005)

I can't say if it's the card or my roms, because I don't get Polarium (US, bad secure area) working, too, so I get more and more the feeling the problems are my roms ...


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(mechanori @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> MiloFoxburr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will set up flash me tomorrow after college


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 20, 2005)

I have tried Full Metal Alchemist on my F2A 256M, and it doesn't work..

But when it was writing I got a Verify Error on the end, but that's normal I guess, or is it?


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 20, 2005)

Maybe the SRAM should be 2Mb...


----------



## tomdarth5 (Sep 20, 2005)

Damn have just bought supercard sd version and very happy with it but no saving yet so decided to try nintendogs dasch and friends on my trusty ezfa 256 and it worked flawlessly - saves to gba card as well.(metroid demo in passme)

Whoever wrote this here have a pint on me


----------



## Bi99uy (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(mechanori @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> MiloFoxburr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another Code should work. You probably have the nuked version. Use a IPS patch or get the proper dump and i should work. 

I can also say that i haven´t got saving to work in ANY rom. There is always some error when patching the rom data and it always saves to my inserted DS game.


----------



## ilovengage (Sep 20, 2005)

OMG I can't understand it. I tried Bomberman now and I get the same like in Golden Eye: The loading screen which appers if you play it via WLAN and DS download play with someone else and ARE the one who downloads it. It loads and loads and nothing happens (on GoldenEye I got an error message)


----------



## dase (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(ilovengage @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> OMG I can't understand it. I tried Bomberman now and I get the same like in Golden Eye: The loading screen which appers if you play it via WLAN and DS download play with someone else and ARE the one who downloads it. It loads and loads and nothing happens (on GoldenEye I got an error message)


I Have the same problem with this games and Yoshi...meaby my xgflash are too old? pac pix not working too


----------



## ilovengage (Sep 20, 2005)

Where do you get patches to fix the nuke versions (only the patch, not the rom!). Could that be the reason?


----------



## jonxs (Sep 20, 2005)

ok well ive not tried much but Nintendogs works great on my EZFA and it saves to it also, (no need for DS game in top slot :-)

also i tried nintendogs on my CF Supercard and it also saves to the supercard SRAM, and no need for DS game in top slot, this is pretty cool stuff.

also robots works on my Supercard and it didnt with other patching software. off to try more back later..


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(Wanque @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> I expect compatability is going to depend entirely on your flash cartridge. As the readme notes, older (slower) carts, are going to crash, since the rom won't be able to run at the speed the NDS is expecting it to.
> 
> Using the EFA 512mb + FlashMe, my current results are:
> 
> ...



I can confirm those games that you found not working, don't work on my EFA 512Mb + N$F Magic Key either:

0036 - Daigasso! Band Brother (J)(gbxr) = Crashes on start-up

And shuts down the DS.

0074_-_Ganbare_Goemon_Toukai_Douchuu_(J)_(trashman) = Crashes after "Konami" boot sound

Black screen. Konami sound effect. Nothing else... DS has frozen.

0085 - Jump Super Stars (J) = Menus seem to work, but game hangs when main game started

The patcher tool seems to have corrupted lots of data, the main menu is THERE but is one big corrupted black mess. Press A to go further into the game, where you can see more corrupted images. And eventually the game freezes.


----------



## dase (Sep 20, 2005)

ilovengage: All stuff i have from p2p, i think this is a flashcart problem.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 20, 2005)

Um secure area on all mine say bad, even new ones like Survival Kids.
I am getting bored, here so far is me on the G6
Advance Wars boots but does not save
Asphalt Urban GT boots does not save
Mr Driller - Drill Spirits boots does not save
Bomberman crashes after boot up
Feel The Magic Boots and GBA SAVES 
Pac Pix Boots but does not save
Goldeneye boots and no idea if it saves
Nintendogs boot and GBA Saves 
Puyo Pop Fever CRASHES after boot up

+Edit
Oh and all I tested were (U) roms


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 20, 2005)

I've gotten Nintendogs Chihuaha and friends to save on cart succesfully.

I've tested on my 256 EZFA so far:
-Electroplankton (JAP) -> Runs Great! Tons of fun. (I dont think Electroplankton even has a save function, correct?)
-Nintendogs (Chihuha, USA) -> Runs perfect!
-Pac-Pix -> Runs perfect! (Saved to my SMB64 cart though *sob*)

The gundam game didnt patch and Castlevania was 42mb, so...


----------



## djgarf (Sep 20, 2005)

to find out if you have roms that have a bad area from the 1.0 dumper try using vinpires latest nds header tool which tells you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://gbatemp.net/djgarf/NDSHeader17.rar


----------



## Sinic (Sep 20, 2005)

Damn ... sucks that f2a have problems.  I will test with mine tonight and report what I find.


----------



## Hellfenix (Sep 20, 2005)

I thought this day would never happen *sheds a tear*


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 20, 2005)

I tried Electroplankton and Pac Pix on my F2A with a flashed DS! They work! I'm going to try Another Code and Pac N Roll now. Do they save if you have a cart inserted with the right save type?


----------



## dsrules (Sep 20, 2005)

tried the following games on FlashAdvance Pro 256M using Metroid Demo in DS Slot

Bomberman (jap) - blank screen when about to start game
Bomberman (US) - blank screen after License Screen
Advance Wars - Dual Strike (US) - works (no save)
Lunar Genesis (JAP) - works (no save)
Yakuman DS (JAP) - works (no save)


----------



## dase (Sep 20, 2005)

I tried 10 roms, all crushes (white screen), only 2 of them (goldeneye and spiderman) want to download something and then i have a message "press A button to turn off"


----------



## tyger (Sep 20, 2005)

I have M3 and I have tried about 20 games and the only ones that didnt work were Jump and the kerby's wouldnt even patch. The rest I tried atleast worked and played I havent tried all the save games yet.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 20, 2005)

What save type is Pac N Roll (J)? It saved on my cart, but I don't know if it was on my F2A cart or my Puyo Pop Fever (J) cart


----------



## Sinic (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> I tried Electroplankton and Pac Pix on my F2A with a flashed DS! They work! I'm going to try Another Code and Pac N Roll now. Do they save if you have a cart inserted with the right save type?



Good to hear that some games are working on f2a!  What ds card did you have in the slot?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(tyger @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> I have M3 and I have tried about 20 games and the only ones that didnt work were Jump and the kerby's wouldnt even patch. The rest I tried atleast worked and played I havent tried all the save games yet.


Yeah that was weird, Kirby wouldn't patch for me either...


----------



## Vinpire (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(dsrules @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> Bomberman (jap) - blank screen when about to start game



In actual fact the only dump of Bomberman Jap is a bad dump. It was never redumped or patched to remove the 1.0 dumper bad data. It still needs doing


----------



## Starteck2002 (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm trying to get this working on a DS with FlashMe and a SuperCard SD and nothing works, yet someone here has posted that it did work.  How?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 20, 2005)

Whoo! Another Code works great and SAVES on my Puyo Fever Cart!

F2A + FlashMe


----------



## Chakal (Sep 20, 2005)

Can we use the Metroid Prime Hunters First Hunt as a saving place??? I got the EZFA and I may try this soon.


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 20, 2005)

Metroid Prime Hunters First Hunt only has a 4kbit save. So only one or two games can be saved onto it. Yoshi's Touch & Go is one afaik.

Closer to the topic, it's great to hear just how well it works on the first release!


----------



## Opium (Sep 20, 2005)

Woo! this thing is awesome. Good thing I my superpass arrived last night, PERFECT timing. I just tried out Nintendogs on my EZFA it works beautifully, saves and everything. heh, my ezfa is going to become my nintendogs cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anyone know how to get it working on the EZ-Flash 3? I just get a white screen when i boot up my ez-flash 3 and passme. I think darkfader or someone made a special boot loader for the ez-flash 3 and passme, but i'm not sure.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 20, 2005)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> -Pac-Pix -> Runs perfect! (Saved to my SMB64 cart though *sob*)


Odd? Pac-Pix boots and does not gba save nor does it save on over my SM64 which I am using as a booter


----------



## Vinpire (Sep 20, 2005)

If you wanna check save sizes for the clean roms you might wanna check out the releases site over on pocketheaven (shameless self promotion) because i went through the list last week and added the gst save sizes and a few save sizes from the carts themselves...

http://releases.pocketheaven.com/ndsearchi...Release&=Search

thats a link to the list of numbered clean releases, enjoy


----------



## dase (Sep 20, 2005)

Why games that works on my flash (goldeneye, Spiderman2, Bomberman) want to connect with something (or download something) and then crushes? why they cant normally run...?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 20, 2005)

You should redo the site and put the save types all in a row to make it easier for me when searching for what games work with what. Thanks!


----------



## Heito (Sep 21, 2005)

So all I got to do is put on flashme then use this patcher on a good NDS rom and flash that on my GBA cart and put some game in my DS slot if needed?

Also could anyone with an F2A 256 Pro tell me if Wario Ware touched works and if you have to do anything special when flashing like, not have pogoshell on it?


----------



## tyger (Sep 21, 2005)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=25931 heres the list with save size types


----------



## Sinic (Sep 21, 2005)

From what I've gathered it only works with one rom on the card at a time?  Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 21, 2005)

So what's the solution for future 1Gbit games? Has anyone had Success with Meteos or Ouendan?

Why won't Kirby work with the patcher?

How are the 2Mbit saves working out? Are they saving on GBA carts or on a compatible DS cart?

I'm so lucky to have one of each save type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yoshi = 4kbit, Puyo = 64kbit, Nintendogs = 2Mbit

But I don't want to delete my puppies!


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Sinic @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> From what I've gathered it only works with one rom on the card at a time?Â Can anyone confirm this?


Yea, until someone figures out how to put multiple nds roms on a cart.
Hmm... 
I wonder if we could use darkrains loader...


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 21, 2005)

Any confirmed X-ROM users yet?


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 21, 2005)

Another Code did not boot on my EZFA+FlashMe...
Nanostray did, however.


----------



## Sinic (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> Another Code did not boot on my EZFA+FlashMe...
> Nanostray did, however.



Did nanostray save to the gba sram?


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Sinic @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Kyoji @ Sep 20 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Another Code did not boot on my EZFA+FlashMe...
> ...


Yes, it did.
And on another note, Darkrains loader does not load the patched .nds files. 
Not like that wasnt expected, but still....


----------



## rezen (Sep 21, 2005)

ARGH!!! There is nobody to buy a PassMe from the UK!! wanted to try this before parting with my EZFA... *boo hoo*

Maybe its time to get an M3?? How is the compatibility with it? With their patcher out soon (?) and this one, things must be looking up for the GBAlpha team.


----------



## Sinic (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(rezen @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> ARGH!!! There is nobody to buy a PassMe from the UK!! wanted to try this before parting with my EZFA... *boo hoo*



http://www.natrium42.com/ will ship anywhere


----------



## Sinic (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Sinic @ Sep 21 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Kyoji @ Sep 20 2005 said:
> ...




Sweet that's the first game I'm going to try ... thanks for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kinda figured it would not work with Darkain's loader also.  But hey I'm not complaining


----------



## CynicalShitMan (Sep 21, 2005)

Is this the end of Neoflash/GST?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Sinic @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> From what I've gathered it only works with one rom on the card at a time?Â Can anyone confirm this?


I have 12 NDS roms on my G6 at one time


----------



## spectral (Sep 21, 2005)

I think I'm going to finally get a passme for this, anyone know the best place to get one? I'm in the UK.


----------



## tyger (Sep 21, 2005)

my testing faulures on my M3 with passkey:

Freezes at play
0085 - Jump Super Stars (JP) (Trashman).zip
0101 -	Survival Kids: Lost in Blue (WRG)

dont boot
0060 - Meteos (US) (Lube)
0026 - Pokemon Dash (US) (Trashman)
0072 - Puyo Pop Fever (US) (Wet n Wild)

boots but no text in diag boxs
0095 - Yu-Gi-Oh!  - Nightmare Troubadour (US) (Lube)

wont patch
0066 - Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory (EU) (Lube)
0035 - Touch! Kirby's Magic Paintbrush (JP) (GBXR)
0028 - Kirby - Canvas Curse (US) (Trashman)
0098 - SD Gundam G Generation DS (JP) (WRG)

20+ others have worked flawlessly so far


----------



## CynicalShitMan (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(tyger @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> my testing faulures on my M3 with passkey:




This patcher is for generic flash cards.



EDIT: Sorry, I just started reading about people using it on the Supercard and such solely for the SRAM patching function.


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(b0nd @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> Is this the end of Neoflash/GST?


ah, the day Ive been so waiting for, I hope so b0nd


----------



## unusername (Sep 21, 2005)

mmmm i'm testing on a EZ-Cart II Powerstar

0001 - Electroplankton (J)(Trashman) - works!
0002 - Need for Speed Underground 2 (U)(Trashman) - works!
0003 - Yoshi Touch and Go (U)(Trashman) - works!
0052 - Another Code Two Memories (E)(Trashman) - not work! (bad dump)
0085_-_jump_super_stars_(j)(trashman) - not work!
0092 - Lunar Genesis (J)(trm) - works!
0094 - Akumajou Dracula - Aoitsuki No Juujika (J)(WRG) - not work!
0091 - Nintendogs Dachshund & Friends (U)(Lube) - works!

that's by the moment..


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(dase @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> Why games that works on my flash (goldeneye, Spiderman2, Bomberman) want to connect with something (or download something) and then crushes? why they cant normally run...?



I wish I could read - I mean, answer your question.  I really do.


----------



## EKPO (Sep 21, 2005)

I just tried Pac-Pix (U) and Pokemon Dash (U) on my f2a 256m via the Wifime method with no luck.

Looks like f2a isn't a good cart for this method, unless it's the wifime.


----------



## Vinpire (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(unusername @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> 0052 - Another Code Two Memories (E)(Trashman) - not work! (bad dump)



So why don't you use the redumped version


----------



## tyger (Sep 21, 2005)

0094 - Akumajou Dracula - Aoitsuki No Juujika (J)(WRG) 

it works on my M3


----------



## CynicalShitMan (Sep 21, 2005)

You know how GBA roms and homebrew NDS roms load faster into the Supercard's memory than commercial NDS roms do?
Is this still the situation with these roms run through the new patcher? Or do they load quicker...?
This is stupid, I should just try it myself.
And WeaponX, I dunno if you already figured it out, but the reason you couldn't save on Mario64 with Pac-Pix is because Pac-Pix requires a 4kb save slot and Mario64 has a 64kb.

EDIT: *ATTENTION SUPERCARD USERS*


ROMs patched with this new patcher and renamed to .nds will load TWICE AS FAST as the SC software-patched .nds.dsi versions!


Not to mention the fact that certain games now work with this patcher that didn't work before with the SC software (i.e. Lunar). Somebody try Pokemon Dash and The Urbz.


Also, if your ROM does happen to work with the save patching, you won't need to use the EEPROM tool. (Am I correct on this one, or is it a half-baked statement I made to make the rest of the post beefier?)


This tool kicks fucking ass, and best of all, it's got a use for everyone. Let's just hope it gets updated or made open-source.


----------



## unusername (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Vinpire @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> QUOTE(unusername @ Sep 21 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > 0052 - Another Code Two Memories (E)(Trashman) - not work! (bad dump)
> ...




(mm psst! coze i don't have the ip fixes ..snif, *searching on the net*)

i've tested (and played a lot of time) XX: XY great game! works perfectly!

oh.. and 0094 - Akumajou Dracula - Aoitsuki No Juujika (J)(WRG) -  EZclient don't write the rom in my cart! (mine is 512 mb ezcart II ps)






  i played xx:xy with my nintendogs lab in the ds slot... and i've lost all my save ( 3 weeks of work with my lab Peanut!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Xboxed (Sep 21, 2005)

WeaponX and Tyger...I am one click away of ordering an M3 due the release of this Patcher. In your humble opinion...is now the right time to order one? Or should I wait for the "official" M3 software release?

Im asking you this, mainly because you both were testing the G6 / M3 cards and now you can say if the GBA/ NDS compatibility is strong enough now to order it.

10X

Peace


----------



## tyger (Sep 21, 2005)

Xboxed, I would say YES. But only due to this patcher if it didnt exhist and we were still waiting on a patcher to play then NO. Hopefully when M3 finally releases the game manager/patcher it should increase the ds game compatibility, which with this patcher is very high. The GBA compatability is awesome, smokes the compatition.


----------



## CynicalShitMan (Sep 21, 2005)

Why don't you consider the Supercard an option?


----------



## unusername (Sep 21, 2005)

mmm.. psst!!


someone have the nds proper patches? i can't find it! to test my bad dump *cof* bromps *cof*

0001 - Electroplankton (J)(Trashman) - works!
0002 - Need for Speed Underground 2 (U)(Trashman) - works!
0003 - Yoshi Touch and Go (U)(Trashman) - works!
0004 - Feel the Magic XY, XX (U)(Trashman) - works!
0005 - Wario Ware Touched! (U)(Trashman) - (mine bad dump)
0006 - Polarium (U)(Trashman) - works! (only with nds card in slot)
0007 - Puyo Pop Fever (J)(Trashman) - works!
0008 - Pac Pix (U)(Trashman) - works!
0009 - Space Invaders DS (J)(Wario) - works!

every on a Nintendo DS with wifime firmware and EZ-Flash II Powerstar



Still testing nds *cof* bromps *cof*  on EZ-Flash II PS :-D


----------



## Sinic (Sep 21, 2005)

Can anyone give me an example of what the patcher says if it successfully patches to save to the gba cart?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 21, 2005)

Just so you folks know, this patcher doesn't work for the NeoFlash.  Not that it matters much because most games have already been patched for Neoflash.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(EKPO @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> I just tried Pac-Pix (U) and Pokemon Dash (U) on my f2a 256m via the Wifime method with no luck.
> 
> Looks like f2a isn't a good cart for this method, unless it's the wifime.



Flash your DS! I have an F2A and everything is working great! Only thing I need now is a proper save patch for very few games that I don't have a cart to save on.


----------



## unusername (Sep 21, 2005)

EZ-Flash II Powerstar + Nintendo DS "wifime"

0001 - Electroplankton (J)(Trashman) - works!
0002 - Need for Speed Underground 2 (U)(Trashman) - works!
0003 - Yoshi Touch and Go (U)(Trashman) - works!
0004 - Feel the Magic XY, XX (U)(Trashman) - works!
0005 - Wario Ware Touched! (U)(Trashman) - (mine bad dump)
0006 - Polarium (U)(Trashman) - works! (only with nds card in slot)
0007 - Puyo Pop Fever (J)(Trashman) - works!
0008 - Pac Pix (U)(Trashman) - works!
0009 - Space Invaders DS (J)(Wario) - works!
0010 - Cool 104 Joker & Setline (J)(Wario) - works!
0011 - Guru Guru Nagetto (J)(Wario) - don't work!
0012 - Asphalt Urban GT (U)(Wario) - works!
0013 - Yoshi Touch and Go (E)(Ety) - works!
0014 - Pac-Pix (E)(Ety) - works!


i'm tired... testing...


----------



## FoxxyIchibo (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Sinic @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> Can anyone give me an example of what the patcher says if it successfully patches to save to the gba cart?



It should say patched under CardI_WriteAndVerifyBackupSyncCore and CardI_ReadBackupSyncCore.  However, out of the 20 or so games I tried, only Nintendogs had a successful save patch.  

Save patching is buggy when using on a SuperCard.  Data either fails to load, partially loads, or doesn't save properly.

Also - Pokemon Dash isn't loading for me on the SuperCard SD with the new patch.


----------



## Burt0 (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> Just so you folks know, this patcher doesn't work for the NeoFlash.Â Not that it matters much because most games have already been patched for Neoflash.



I've tried about 10 games and the only one that has booted with my xg2turbo is Retro Atari Classics (US) (Wario). I wonder if the xg software would make any difference? Probably not.

I might try later, I'll let you guys know if it works.

Update: 0062 - Madagascar (US) (Lube) - Works


----------



## spectral (Sep 21, 2005)

Has anyone tested a good number of roms for cart save patching compatibility? Also does anyone know anywhere that shows what save types each game uses to I can see if I have original DS games with the same save type.


----------



## Burt0 (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(spectral @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> Has anyone tested a good number of roms for cart save patching compatibility? Also does anyone know anywhere that shows what save types each game uses to I can see if I have original DS games with the same save type.


Your second question was answered earlier in this thread.

Here's the list  -> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=25931


----------



## CynicalShitMan (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(FoxxyIchibo @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> SuperCard users : Nintendogs failed to load at first.Â I then tossed a random greater than 2mb file into the same directory and named it nintendogsxxxwhatever.sav.Â Nintendogs LOADS and it SAVES to the .sav file.Â Even after copying over the Sram and leaving the power turned off for a few minutes, my dog was there to greet me again.Â I think this means that SuperCard will save a 2mb save file if it is being loading along with the rom, rather than using the saver menu and selecting a file (only writes the first 64kb).Â Non-save patched games will load .savs along with the NDS rom, but they will not save to them (maybe this is useful for games that simply require unlocking, such as Wario Ware or Feel the Magic).




This sounds like a breakthrough discovery, but I'm still a little unclear on all of this. How does Nintendogs/the Supercard know to save to that save file? Just because the filename begins with Nintendogs?


I'd really appreciate it if you could elaborate on this, maybe even write a tutorial for saving that we could use until the new SC firmware gets released.


----------



## exile (Sep 21, 2005)

Now for some of you that are getting games that are not working.  Has anyone thought that maybe the games code does an eeprom check?  On the N64 scene, which is all I have to go by that was the case.  Some roms required that the original cart in the N64 matched eeprom types otherwise they would either crash on startup, during save, or would save corrupted.

So maybe some of the games with larger saves require a game in the DS slot with the same larger save regardless of whether they are patched to save somewhere else or not.

Just an idea.


Also, any place to buy a nice passme that is in a plastic case and stuff like the one that comes with the M3 or something?  Is it available seperate, assuming it works with this?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(exile @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> Also, any place to buy a nice passme that is in a plastic case and stuff like the one that comes with the M3 or something?Â Is it available seperate, assuming it works with this?Â Thanks for the info.


You can get a SuperPass at www.KickTrading.ca for $18.95 USD ($23.16 CAD if your canadian like me). They don't get them in stock for another week though apparently. Still gonna be my choice.


----------



## exile (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks a ton.

Wish I knew it was confirmed with this method as weapon x made it sound like his was tied to the matching gba cart which sucks.

I am not sure I want to get the whole supercard shhbang right now is why I wonder.

I think I will let a few places battle it out still and make them a little better and then get one.  But a passme for cheap now to check out some stuff with would be cool all the same.  And $18 is cheap.


----------



## Piepz (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok, so since a working patcher is released, I'm thinking of flashing my DS and buying a SuperCard.
Which version should I get - CF or SD ? Does games load fine from SD cards and does they save saves on them just fine ?
Also, is there any possibility to put files on SuperCard thru FA Xtreme linker ? (Since I don't have any external card reader)

Thank you in advance!


----------



## unusername (Sep 21, 2005)

anyone know how make work castlevania?


----------



## tyger (Sep 21, 2005)

I am using an M3 and have been able to sram save warioware, nintendogs, zoo keeper, castlevania,(was wrong about the others). All using my retail zookeeper cart and orignal save is still intack on it.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Sep 21, 2005)

damn too bad I can't get Castlevania to fit on my 256 cart... I wanted to try it before I order the english version.


----------



## spectral (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(tyger @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> I am using an M3 and have been able to sram save Mario 64, warioware, nintendogs,zoo keeper,feel magic,castlevania, and pac pix which are the only ones I atempted to save with so far. All using my retail zookeeper cart and orignal save is still intack on it.



When you say you sram patched them do you mean with the new patcher or something unique to the M3? If its the patcher could you try the yu-gi-oh game and post if it saves ok to flasg cart?


----------



## tyger (Sep 21, 2005)

I only use this patcher. I load a game it saves and after I reboot I copy save to CF on M3 by pressing select then choosing to back it up. Then play another game and when I come back to try and play the same saved game again it loads my save to memory. And I'm able to play from where I last saved in game.


----------



## Opium (Sep 21, 2005)

I got Another Code working and saving on my EZ-Flash 3 using a special loader. It works well but unfortunately it can only be 256mbit in size and you can only have one rom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This thing is awesome though, especially for a 0.1 release!


----------



## spectral (Sep 21, 2005)

What loader did you use for another code? Would it work on the EFA? Also what do you mean it can only be 256Mb? Does that mean bigger games such as Yu-gi-oh wont boot? When you say its saving do you mean to the GBA cart?


----------



## ilovengage (Sep 21, 2005)

Wohoo!
I got Ridge Racer DS (US) running with my F2A 256 Pro, via the Wifime method on an unflashed DS, and it works perfect. It saves to DS cart (I'm sure it does because it doesn't want to save if no DS cart is inside (or Metroid with the wrong save type), but it works very well :-D


----------



## Opium (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(spectral @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> What loader did you use for another code? Would it work on the EFA? Also what do you mean it can only be 256Mb? Does that mean bigger games such as Yu-gi-oh wont boot? When you say its saving do you mean to the GBA cart?



By loader I mean a special l boot menu loader for the EZ-Flash 3, to allow compatibility with a passme. Make sure you use the proper dump Another Code rom. Do NOT use the bad dump rom and then .IPS patch it to turn it into the proper dump, it will not work even if you use the .IPS patch on it. Because the nds loader automatically trims the rom, and if you apply an .IPS patch to the another code rom then trim it, it will stuff up. So use the proper dump of the game.


----------



## spectral (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the warning about using the right rom. I just hope it saves on the EFA. If its not too much trouble could you test to see if yu-gi-oh and meteos can save to flash cart?


----------



## Opium (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(spectral @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> Thanks for the warning about using the right rom. I just hope it saves on the EFA. If its not too much trouble could you test to see if yu-gi-oh and meteos can save to flash cart?



I can't test them, because I don't have the yu-gi-oh rom and meteos is 512mbit in size. I don't have anything to put that on since the ez-flash 3 only works with 256mbit or smaller games.

*edit* 
Does anyone know how I can get Castlevania to be 32MB in size? I have a hex editor, but what part is the intro and how do I chop it out? The creator of the patcher says it should work


----------



## pandapandapanda (Sep 21, 2005)

Going through the whole release list slowly to see what works. 

EFA 512Mb
JP NDS
All testing done with Mr Driller and Mario 64 (I swap between them to confirm it saved on the DS cart)

So far 0011 - Guru Guru Nagetto (J)(Wario) is the only rom that saves to the GBA cart. 

However I am only up to number 15. I also know Nanostray does because I tested that seperately.

I don't have a 4Kb game only 64Kb + 2Mb so I can only assume that the 4Kb games would save nicely to my DS game if I had one.

C:\NDS>ndspatch.exe "0012 - Asphalt - Urban GT (U)(Wario).nds"
NDS Patcher v0.1 by ]{ain
Checking if arm9 is compressed...No
Looking for CARDi_ReadRom signature...
Found at offset 0x00072228
Patched
Looking for CARDi_ReadCard signature...
Found at offset 0x000722f0
Patched
Looking for CARDi_ProgramBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Looking for CARDi_ProgramAndVerifyBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Looking for CARDi_ReadBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Looking for CARDi_VerifyBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Looking for CARDi_WriteBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Looking for CARDi_WriteAndVerifyBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Writing patched NDS...All done

C:\NDS>ndspatch.exe "0011 - Guru Guru Nagetto (J)(Wario).nds"
NDS Patcher v0.1 by ]{ain
Checking if arm9 is compressed...No
Looking for CARDi_ReadRom signature...
Found at offset 0x000917f4
Patched
Looking for CARDi_ReadCard signature...
Found at offset 0x000918c0
Patched
Looking for CARDi_ProgramBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Looking for CARDi_ProgramAndVerifyBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Looking for CARDi_ReadBackupSyncCore signature...
Found at offset 0x000915a4
Looking for CARDi_VerifyBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Looking for CARDi_WriteBackupSyncCore signature...
Found at offset 0x000914e8
Looking for CARDi_WriteAndVerifyBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Writing patched NDS...All done

C:\NDS>ndspatch.exe "0080 - Nanostray (U)(Lube).nds"
NDS Patcher v0.1 by ]{ain
Checking if arm9 is compressed...Yes, decompressing...Done
Reindexing NDS...Done
Looking for CARDi_ReadRom signature...
Found at offset 0x00010768
Patched
Looking for CARDi_ReadCard signature...
Found at offset 0x00010834
Patched
Looking for CARDi_ProgramBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Looking for CARDi_ProgramAndVerifyBackupSyncCore signature...
Found at offset 0x00010438
Looking for CARDi_ReadBackupSyncCore signature...
Found at offset 0x00010518
Looking for CARDi_VerifyBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Looking for CARDi_WriteBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Looking for CARDi_WriteAndVerifyBackupSyncCore signature...
Not found, skipping
Writing patched NDS...All done

If it skips all of the other ones it won't save. If however finds them it can save to the GBA cart. Note the two that save use different CARDi methods.

edit : Meteos dual white screens.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 21, 2005)

Allright I am DRUNK SO BARE WITH ME



QUOTE(Xboxed @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> WeaponX and Tyger...I am one click away of ordering an M3 due the release of this Patcher. In your
> I will have my final review on the G6 tomorrow! It's typed up and ready to rock and roll, giving G6 one more day to provide a software update. IMO yes grab the G6 and a big one if you can. You have plenty of options, besides the legendary...or imaginary?....dosfat roms you can play near all G6 and now patch your own. So why G6 over the others? For me I'll be honest it's an issue of size. No matter what your girlfriend says size DOES matter and the G6 is the smallest DS setup. When I get my sample M3 kit I am sure I will still love the G6 more as it's a smaller package and that's what matters second most, 1st being .....compatibilty.
> 
> /me takes a break to swerve back and forth
> ...


If you could state the (E), the (U) and the (P)'s as that would help with the rom clairifications on what works with what. Pac-Pix does not sram save with me booting off of a Mario64. I get past the tutorial, beat chapter 1 and reboot and the game is gone! argh are you loading more that one rom? I know I got 13 right now not sure if that matters?

Also I had to format my card once as it seems my data got corrupted on my cart. There is indeed some wierd things such as my cart is filled with patched pure roms but I wanted to get a start up video of a G6 game and my menu says it's 120Mb.....something is wierd there....anyone else have any quirks....

/me heads off to play some Raiden III


----------



## ddrllama (Sep 21, 2005)

USA Silver DS
EFA 512mbit

All games verified using OfflineList with the ADVANsCEne dat



Games I've tested that work:


Saves to NDS cart
#xxxx - Metroid Prime Hunters Demo (U - C2FB5233)
#0002 - Need for Speed Underground 2 (U - C37AB273)
#0003 - Yoshi Touch and Go (U - 03D56334)
#0004 - Feel the Magic - XY XX (U - 662D929F)
#0005 - Wario Ware - Touched (U - 2CE68FAD)
#0006 - Polarium (U - 9B49BD53)
#0008 - Pac-Pix (U - F6AF8061)
#0034 - Zoo Keeper (U - 0989A92C)
#0051 - Retro Atari Classics (U - D8594849)
#0088 - Advance Wars DS (U - 4D9A91E3)
#0019 - Mr. Driller - Drill Spirits (U - E6BFA3BC)

Saves to GBA cart
#0061 - Bomberman (U - 4A51692E)
#0080 - Nanostray (U - F0185769)
#0090 - Nintendogs - Lab & Friends (U - 616F5D3F)
#0094 - Akumajou Dracula (J - 0DF769EE)

N/A
#0001 - Electroplankton	(J - 94767CD4)

----

Games I've tested that don't work:

#0026 - Pokemon Dash (U - 0D8B2B06)
White Screen

#0028 - Kirby - Canvas Curse (U - FE7DC5EE)
Error when patching

#0033 - Kenshui Tendo Dokuta (J - 39DBD5EC)
Logo, then black screen

#0035 - Touch! Kirby's Magic Paintbrush (J - 00247816)
Error when patching

#0036 - Daigasso! Band Brothers (J - 1722923E)
Crashes on startup, shuts down the DS

#0038 - Ping Pals (U - 7BBBABEE)
Error when patching

#0060 - Meteos (U - E88BF82E)
White Screen

#0073 - Yawaraka Atama Juku (J - FE4FBE92)
Shows two messages (in Japanese) then stops responding

#0083 - Osu! Tatake! Ouendan! (J - 2D59B3C8)
Too large for 512mbit cart after patch

#0085 - Jump Super Stars (J - 49EFB6B3)
Intro/menu work, crashes when you start the game


----------



## dsrules (Sep 21, 2005)

Anyone knows how to cut the castlevania rom to get it working on a 256mb flashkit ?


----------



## pandapandapanda (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(ddrllama @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> #0083 - Osu! Tatake! Ouendan! (J - 2D59B3C8)
> Too large for 512mbit cart after patch



That's awesome, it looks like they used the whole of the 512Mb as it seems to mean none of this masterful game can be stripped or at least not automatically.


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 21, 2005)

so it does not seem to work with F2a 256 ?


----------



## Opium (Sep 21, 2005)

WOOOO!!! I got Castlevania to fit and work on my 256mbit EZFA!! YES!

Here are the instructions:

Use gbata or something to trim the rom down to 48MB. THEN open the rom up in a hex editor and start removing all the data from the end of the rom until you have a rom that is around 32MB big and you can fit it on your cart. THEN apply the nds patch and flash it. When it starts up press start to skip the intro and go on the play the game. I don't know if there is any actual damage to the game but it boots up and works! This is awesome.


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 21, 2005)

so F2A owner are not anymore ?? lol


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 21, 2005)

JUST AN UPDATE THE PASSKEY DOES WORK AS A PASSME, thanks to OPium for telling me to turn off the loader. Groovy! Get the G6
/me staggers off to bed for real


----------



## ddrllama (Sep 21, 2005)

Weird. First one I've seen so far that won't patch.

edit: oh yeah, its CRC32 is 7BBBABEE


ndspatch.exe "0038 - Ping Pals (U).nds"

NDS Patcher v0.1 by ]{ain
Checking if arm9 is compressed...No
Looking for CARDi_ReadRom signature...
Found at offset 0x000381e4
Patched
Looking for CARDi_ReadCard signature...
Not found, aborting


----------



## pandapandapanda (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(ddrllama @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> Weird. First one I've seen so far that won't patch.
> 
> edit: oh yeah, its CRC32 is 7BBBABEE
> 
> ...



28 doesnt patch either for me, Kirby (U), or 35 Kirby (J).


----------



## dsrules (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> WOOOO!!! I got Castlevania to fit and work on my 256mbit EZFA!! YES!
> 
> Here are the instructions:
> 
> Use gbata or something to trim the rom down to 48MB. THEN open the rom up in a hex editor and start removing all the data from the end of the rom until you have a rom that is around 32MB big and you can fit it on your cart. THEN apply the nds patch and flash it. When it starts up press start to skip the intro and go on the play the game. I don't know if there is any actual damage to the game but it boots up and works! This is awesome.



tried Trim the rom down to 48mb with gbata, use hex editor and removed data with a hex editor until its 32mb, then patch use ndspatcher, it still become 48mb.....

Are you sure it's not, Patch the Castlevania Rom first then trim it with a hex editor, delete everything after 0x1FFFFFF to make it 32MB. This way seems to work for me on a FA256Mb


----------



## Opium (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(dsrules @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once you use the nds patch on it it'll bounce back to 48MB, use gbata again to trim it. It'll go back down to 32MB.


----------



## Resident0 (Sep 21, 2005)

I hope they one day can make a patcher that can get the games to run directly from the GBA slot, that would be so cool.


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Resident0 @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> I hope they one day can make a patcher that can get the games to run directly from the GBA slot, that would be so cool.



I don't think it's possible. You should be hoping for an actual NDS flashcard, that would be cool.


----------



## Digger (Sep 21, 2005)

If you want a Superpass / Passme in the UK, check out www.cheapmod.com. Mine arrived next day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digger.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm getting a message on Brain Training, but the game won't start. Anyone know what's going on?

Also, does anyone know what's up with Band Brothers?

Lastly, do Kirby, Jump Superstars, Splinter Cell, Meteos work on Supercard? Any other flash cards support the large roms?


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(dsrules @ Sep 21 2005, 05:56 PM)
QUOTE
WOOOO!!! I got Castlevania to fit and work on my 256mbit EZFA!! YES!

Here are the instructions:

Use gbata or something to trim the rom down to 48MB. THEN open the rom up in a hex editor and start removing all the data from the end of the rom until you have a rom that is around 32MB big and you can fit it on your cart. THEN apply the nds patch and flash it. When it starts up press start to skip the intro and go on the play the game. I don't know if there is any actual damage to the game but it boots up and works! This is awesome.


tried Trim the rom down to 48mb with gbata, use hex editor and removed data with a hex editor until its 32mb, then patch use ndspatcher, it still become 48mb.....

Are you sure it's not, Patch the Castlevania Rom first then trim it with a hex editor, delete everything after 0x1FFFFFF to make it 32MB. This way seems to work for me on a FA256Mb






Once you use the nds patch on it it'll bounce back to 48MB, use gbata again to trim it. It'll go back down to 32MB. 


-> what software to use ?


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 21, 2005)

What is the real method to get castlevanie works ? i've got white screen using the method above ...


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 21, 2005)

You better buy Castlevania. I'm gonna buy it so I can plug in Aria of Sorrow into the GBA slot and unlock the Rare Ring. Can't do that if I'm running the game from the GBA slot.


----------



## sunlife (Sep 21, 2005)

would someone be so kind an send me an pm where to get the patcher ??

haven`t found it using al the sources i know (and that`s are a few).

thx.


----------



## tomdarth5 (Sep 21, 2005)

Erm after my last post about how great it works with nintendogs on ezfa - does anyone know how to remove it from ezfa as i want to start again.(Don't have option to take dog out or buy stuff e.t.c )

You may say remove saver from card - tried that
Re format flash card tried that as well and nintendogs save file is still there.

Any help anyone?


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> What is the real method to get castlevanie works ? i've got white screen using the method above ...


I patched it, then trimmed it to 32MB (0x1ffffff), put it on the SC and its working fine so I am assuming it should work on other cards that DS stuff works on 

-found out xg2 turbo 2005 512 doesnt seem to work with the files created by this patcher (just like neoflash doesnt work with this patcher?) while the SC does...


----------



## Resident0 (Sep 21, 2005)

Pointless of me getting a Passme cuz i only have a 128MBit GBA flash card, so until i can get a cheap 512MB cart im stuffed.

Not many decent games out for DS that will fit on a 128Mbit cart, especially not Metroid Hunters or Mario Kart DS when its out!


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 21, 2005)

wxeell, i did the same and it does not work on my F2A 256 ... only white screen ...


----------



## Opium (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(tomdarth5 @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> Erm after my last post about how great it works with nintendogs on ezfa - does anyone know how to remove it from ezfa as i want to start again.(Don't have option to take dog out or buy stuff e.t.c )
> 
> You may say remove saver from card - tried that
> Re format flash card tried that as well and nintendogs save file is still there.
> ...



Yes I'm experiencing that too. The 'supplies' and 'walk' options don't show up anymore. They showed up once but that was it. Is it something to do with it being the first day of playing the game? My dog 'Bazil' (awww a Beagle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) wont learn any more tricks today because he's too tired. Is it something like that where I have to wait before the options are available to buy things and go for walks? I'll check on it tomorrow and see if anything is different.

ps. and for those people using my method to play Castlevania remember to keep pressing the start button as soon as the rom loads to avoid the intro, otherwise it'll stay at a white screen.


----------



## zabikt (Sep 21, 2005)

Works very well with Flash Advance Pro 256M and FlashMe but NOT works with WiFiMe (white or black screens depends from game). Probably same is with F2A.


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 21, 2005)

"ps. and for those people using my method to play Castlevania remember to keep pressing the start button as soon as the rom loads to avoid the intro, otherwise it'll stay at a white screen. "

-> it seems that the problem I have got, comes from my patched/trimmed backup, when i use the flasher software (on my GBA sp), it does show the numbers that it uses to show during flashing a backup, it's strange because i applied your method at 100% ...


----------



## vree (Sep 21, 2005)

Man I have searched everywhere and I know its not allowed to ask where to download it. But still i'm asking it I have seached for 3 days now and I don't find it. I want to enjoy too so please someone post a link where to download it or just send it here (if you send it that means I'm not asking where to downoad it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) [email protected]


----------



## vree (Sep 21, 2005)

Yea ofcourse I did it how would you feel if everyone enjoys the program and you cn't find it, yes indeed it drives you crazy !!!!


----------



## djgarf (Sep 21, 2005)

well if u had read through the WHOLE post you would of seen that i have posted where u can get it


----------



## vree (Sep 21, 2005)

Yea I have seen it but the site you send me too the topic has been closed so can't find it there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . but could you send it to me [email protected]


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(vree @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> Yea I have seen it but the site you send me too the topic has been closed so can't find it thereÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



missed the irc link then?

the file is on efnet channel #ndstemp i found it in two minutes there


----------



## vree (Sep 21, 2005)

Really but how is that possible I'm searching now but i can't find it please send it to me ( because I can't ask the direkt link )


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(vree @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> Really but how is that possible I'm searching now but i can't find it please send it to me ( because I can't ask the direkt link )



join the channel and type @find ndspatch Hell for that matter the topic on the channel had a http link last night

If you dont know how to join the channel download mirc from www.mirc.com and use the following link

irc://irc.efnet.net/ndstemp  .. That should be correct (Coming from the top of my head)


----------



## CynicalShitMan (Sep 21, 2005)

Think maybe the reason some of the ROMs don't work is because they're being trimmed? I remember reading about how some won't boot afterwards.

Maybe the next release could have a -notrim added.


----------



## vree (Sep 21, 2005)

sorry I have registered but the link has been closed do I can't find the link
The channel #ndstemp does not longer exists !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is it so big that you can't send it too me [email protected]


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Sep 21, 2005)

Then u must be blind - If you join the mentioned channel on Efnet (which i am currently in as i type this) there is a bloody link in the channels topic as soon as you join 

Now talking in #NDSTemp
* Topic is 'NDS #0101 - Survival_Kids_Lost_in_Blue_JPN_NDS-WRG | NDS ROM PATCHER  http://*****/****/********.rar'
* Set by [email protected] on Tue 

Admin here have asked that nobody posts a link to the patcher - which is fair enough (it dont take long to find)so asking for one will get you nowhere. If you do find the patcher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which you should be able to then i bet we see you here again in 5 mins askin how to use it because you cant be bothered to open the readme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: Removed the IP.


----------



## vree (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(vree @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> sorry I have registered but the link has been closed do I can't find the link
> The channel #ndstemp does not longer exists !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Yep someone helped me so there are great guys out there


----------



## Knattabert (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm waiting for someone to hack a game and a demo inserter.
I want to be able to send multiboot demos with my DS and a flash cart. *_*

*cough*DS Kiosk*cough*


----------



## Syncmaster95 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello people

I have a Flash Advance Pro 256mb flash card, and would like to play nds games with it.

But as i've understood i need a flashme or something like this:
http://www.kicktrading.ca/product_info.php...&products_id=47
To get it to work right?

What am i supposed to do with that superpass thing?

Anyone care to explain? It wont work to just put the patched nds rom on my flash card and play it in the ds?

Thanks!!


----------



## Chetic (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Syncmaster95 @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> Hello people
> 
> I have a Flash Advance Pro 256mb flash card, and would like to play nds games with it.
> 
> ...



First you should read this:
http://forum.gbadev.org/viewtopic.php?t=6574

Now I hope you understand things better.
By the way, Superpass, Magic Key (1), Passkey and PassMe are all the same things!
They all originated from the PassMe though, all credits should go to natrium42.

Did anybody happen to put together a list of what games work?


----------



## SectionX (Sep 21, 2005)

so what should I get? a traditional GBA flashcard or M3 whatever it is?

What is the best card to get for this patcher right now?


----------



## gbxemu (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> Any confirmed X-ROM users yet?



Yes - it looks like it does work on X-ROM and stores SaveGames in Xrom SRAM...





gameboy-advance.net/nintendo_ds/ndspatcher


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(SectionX @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> so what should I get? a traditional GBA flashcard or M3 whatever it is?
> 
> What is the best card to get for this patcher right now?



IMO as it stands the G6 now kicks ass, here is the breakdown

G6 = expensive but most compact
M3 = Cheaper, must supply own memory but slim passme
Mk2 = THIS IS ONLY THEORETICAL TILL I GET THE KIT, but the MK2 may play PURE ROMS, IE No need to patch to save to the GBA slot. This may increase compatibility down the road and not have you wait for a software update.

Right now though yea g6 is tight


----------



## SectionX (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> QUOTE(SectionX @ Sep 21 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > so what should I get? a traditional GBA flashcard or M3 whatever it is?
> ...




thanks. So what's a reliable website i can buy G6 from. I still need to flash my DS right?


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> QUOTE(dsrules @ Sep 21 2005, 05:56 PM)
> Are you sure it's not, Patch the Castlevania Rom first then trim it with a hex editor, delete everything after 0x1FFFFFF to make it 32MB. This way seems to work for me on a FA256Mb



any chance someone could make a IPS patch of the trimmed Castlevania rom? With the crappy hex editor I'm using, it's taking me forever...

edit: downloadeed another hex editor and now I have it


----------



## Murdock (Sep 21, 2005)

z0MG H4x0rz!

I'm seriously happy with this fine program. Can't we start a list, what game does save on the GBA's flashcart, and doesn't?


----------



## ilovengage (Sep 21, 2005)

I started one here.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 21, 2005)

I use Supercard CF with Flashme.

It's funny that Nintendogs (L&F) now continues after you bought your dog (save screen). That seemed fine but nothing saves on my CF card. Then I tried Advance Wars that didn't work earlier too. Now it works fine but nothing's saved when I turn off/on...How can this be?


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 21, 2005)

something fun to note for SC users, and maybe other as well - I made a program called Etool that backs up 64k and 4k saves (roundabout method on supercard), and taking a game from a DS card (for example, I tried it with bomberman), backing it up to a SRAM .sav file, then patching the ROM with this new patcher, rename the Etool backup sav file to the same as the rom name (except the .sav part) and you can transfer your save to/from EEPROM and SROM like that... it should even work with the compatible flash cards if you just use the tool to copy the desired EEPROM save to the SRAM and then load the game on that flashcard.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(cory1492 @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> something fun to note for SC users, and maybe other as well - I made a program called Etool that backs up 64k and 4k saves (roundabout method on supercard), and taking a game from a DS card (for example, I tried it with bomberman), backing it up to a SRAM .sav file, then patching the ROM with this new patcher, rename the Etool backup sav file to the same as the rom name (except the .sav part) and you can transfer your save to/from EEPROM and SROM like that... it should even work with the compatible flash cards if you just use the tool to copy the desired EEPROM save to the SRAM and then load the game on that flashcard.



I really adore your work of art. It's really brill. Although it would be soooo great if it could save 2MB files too. Such a pity, I tought my dog very sneaky things already...And now he's back in the kennel again and doesn't even know me anymore.


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 21, 2005)

@Opium:
I got the same thing with Nintendogs on my EZFA. The Go out and Supplies list dissapeared!
Oh noes.
I like Nanostry better, anyhow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Electroplankton is a trip, too...


----------



## Xboxed (Sep 21, 2005)

Who needs NDS roms when you can play with the Kyoji sign picture...?

Damn! Im good!!!!!!!

On-Topic: Any 512Mb game working on any cart? (besides the trimmed version of Castlevania?)

Peace


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Xboxed @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> Who needs NDS roms when you can play with the Kyoji sign picture...?
> 
> Damn! Im good!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Good question, I'd like to know too.


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> I really adore your work of art. It's really brill. Although it would be soooo great if it could save 2MB files too. Such a pity, I tought my dog very sneaky things already...And now he's back in the kennel again and doesn't even know me anymore.







Work of art? heh! the real work was done by Wintermute & associates (devkitARM) and SATA (fixed EEPROM routine) I just put the two together in a little console app package... Glad people are finding a use for it, thats for sure -was even happier to find it working with the new patchers stuff. (definitely the most coding I have done in 10 years though)

To do a NDogs backup, one would need either bankswitching and 4 standard flashcart SRAM banks (64kbyte*4) or 4 power on and power offs with the SC to back it up (or restore it)... or some tricky/interesting compression. Hopefully that sort of thing will get... sorted with the next SC patcher, removing the limit that we are able to read/write to the SC.

Personally, I REALLY REALLY hope that this patcher and the recent other patchers (SC/G6/M3) dont affect the prospect of some of the excellent but only announced US titles coming to the DS, I remember a couple of great announced games for other consoles getting dropped as projected sales dropped with the increase in piracy (good business practice I guess, if you cant make enough back to meet the profit margin, then why pay people to create the product)

edit:/ just had to say this, Kyoji, love that sig (one of the few I dont block with FF adblock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE(cory1492 @ Sep 21 2005 said:


> edit:/ just had to say this, Kyoji, love that sig (one of the few I dont block with FF adblock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you!


----------



## adgloride (Sep 22, 2005)

This is a great release.  I can now use my EZFA cart.  I had a passme hanging around for ages.  The EZFA wouldn't burn any format that wasn't a gba rom to the cart.  Now it does.  Shame I can't get my old xtreme 512mb to play the .nds roms as well


----------



## pandapandapanda (Sep 22, 2005)

So far my tests reveal...

ROMs that don't patch
0028 - Kirby - Canvas Curse (U)(Trashman) - no ReadRom signature
0035 - Touch! Kirby's Magic Paintbrush (J)(GBXR) - no ReadRom signature
0038 - Ping Pals (U)(GBXR) - no ReadCard signature


ROMs that patch but don't work
0016 - Meteos (J)(Wario) - Double white screens
0024 - Robots (E)(Trashman) - Double white screens
0026 - Pokemon Dash (U)(Trashman) - Double white screens
0032 - Bomberman (J)(Independent) - Bad dump so locks up at menus
0036 - Daigasso! Band Brothers (J)(GBXR) - Double white screens then turns itself off
0057 - Pokemon Dash (J)(Squirrels) - Double white screens
0059 - Robots (U)(Trashman) - Double white screens
0060 - Meteos (U)(Lube) - Double white screens


ROMs that the patcher finds some SnycCore signatures (Needed for GBA save)
0011 - Guru Guru Nagetto (J)(Wario)
0032 - Bomberman (J)(Independent)
0052 - Another Code - Two Memories (E)(Trashman)
0060 - Meteos (U)(Lube)
0080 - Nanostray (U)(Lube)
0083 - Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan (J)(PROJECTG)
0092 - Lunar Genesis (J)(Trashman)
0094 - Akumajou Dracula - Aoitsuki no Juujika (J)(WRG)


I have tried every ROM from 1-40 and a few other random ones. The other ones between 1 and 40 boot up and seem to play fine, obviously I haven't tested them extensively but they worked for me.

If anyone gets one of the ROMS that won't work for me working on their GBA flash cart please correct me. I saw the Meteos boot video that WeaponX posted so it's clearly not a bad dump unless you have a different one.


----------



## FoxxyIchibo (Sep 22, 2005)

After playing around with it some more, it appears that Nintendogs isn't saving properly on my SuperCard SD.  While it does save my dog, it always boots to the "Your puppy has come home with you!" message (Maybe it is only saving the first 64kb to the sav file?)  I went past it and named it and taught it sit (the voice recognition is crap..  took me over 20 minutes to do this, and my friends hate me for it.  This may have had to do with the save patching?), then did a manual save and quit.  Upon restarting I got the "Your puppy has come home with you!" message once again.    Loading Nintendogs corrupts the data on my Feel the Magic card for some reason.  Also, .sav files are only loading for me with the patched Castlevania and Nintendogs, though it won't actually save to the .sav file for either.  I couldn't get anything to work with Nanostray.  Bomberman wouldn't load the .sav at first, but trying to create a new data would cause a "failed to format" error, and then the main menu would show a corrupt savegame in the first slot.

SC Users: Dont rely on any 'save patching' with this.  Only use it to make the NDS roms load faster.  Some people have had varying success using this with a QPC, then saving with the saver menu.  Eeprom tools seem like a much better choice for now.


----------



## Vince989 (Sep 22, 2005)

First off, you'll need a DS cart with 2mbit save, such as Madden 2006 and so on, if you use the official patcher. This way, it will stay on the DS cart. When the time comes to back up the save, use the Etool which cory1492 wrote, it's linked in other threads, and I'm too lazy (and it's late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) to copy it here. Use it to send it in the SRAM of the SC, then use the QPC method to back it up in a sav file. However, this is most likely what you missed : You need the original .sav file to have 256kilobytes, and the game you will use to transfer it back and forth to have been patched with "Enable more saver". 

With those, it SHOULD work... Right cory1492 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Vince989


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 22, 2005)

Heh, it should, but unfortunately Im not sure how to bankswitch with the SC to use the extra save space so for 2mbit at this point - its not in Etool... been trying to figure out how gba games use more than 64k saves but there is little info I have found useful...


----------



## berlinka (Sep 22, 2005)

Okay, I tried to find it out myself but I can't really find it:

What is QPC? (and how does it work?)


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 22, 2005)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Sep 20 2005 said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but my games run on FlashMe without having an official cart in the NDS slot, in case those using FlashMe are paranoid and dont want to lose their saved games


Just ones that GBASave or ones that the gba save patch fails on too?


----------



## flashermac (Sep 22, 2005)

Well,  0003 Yoshi touch n go needs a 4kb NDS card to save, but works without one for me.

F2A 256 pro, euro DS, flashme.


----------



## dase (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, Band Brothers works fine on my cart BTW; great game.


----------



## frostfire (Sep 22, 2005)

Any1 checked if multi game card multiplayer works? (Maybe against "normal" cards without passme/etc)

Also, would an EFA Linker 512 MB or Linker 2 1gb worth buying for use with a passme? Because I read many games worked with this combination


----------



## dase (Sep 22, 2005)

i've tested few games with "singlecard multi". Second console read the data from game and when it's done, loose signal and crashes.


----------



## sicksadsun (Sep 22, 2005)

hi all !

well i tried with my supercard CF and super pass...
but most of the games don't work...

first i've to put a game and passkey to launch games...
i've tried with different games... but it doen't work

i've tried 
nintendogs (double white screen) or crash after a few secs
goldeneye ( very confusing the game runs but images are half blured... i don't know how to explain)
and Asphalt (the game crashes after after a few minutes... )

Each time when i run one of those... i've launch the game... turn off and turn on my DS... then launch once again the game

do i have to flash my ds ??


----------



## Eolone (Sep 23, 2005)

Someone has tried to use it with the ecube?


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll wait a little longer until the bumps have been smoothed out.


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 23, 2005)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 23 2005 said:


> I'll wait a little longer until the bumps have been smoothed out.


No need really..alot of games are compatible. Besides, you really have nothing to lose but some time...


----------



## berlinka (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry to interrupt but I really got to to ask you something:

I can't get Nintendogs to save with this patcher. I got Supercard CF / Flashme.
I just tried this tip:

"SuperCard users : Nintendogs failed to load at first. I then tossed a random greater than 2mb file into the same directory and named it nintendogsxxxwhatever.sav. Nintendogs LOADS and it SAVES to the .sav file. Even after copying over the Sram and leaving the power turned off for a few minutes, my dog was there to greet me again. I think this means that SuperCard will save a 2mb save file if it is being loading along with the rom, rather than using the saver menu and selecting a file (only writes the first 64kb). Non-save patched games will load .savs along with the NDS rom, but they will not save to them (maybe this is useful for games that simply require unlocking, such as Wario Ware or Feel the Magic)."

So I tried a file and renamed it to Nintendogstheversionihave.sav and put it on my CFcard. But when I load and save nothing happens. Then I tried loading the .sav file in the saver menu. Then I saved and the next time it seemed to load the data, but after leaving it off for a couple of minutes I got a "corrupted save" message.

Can somebody tell me -exactly- how to get this wonderful game to save?

THNX


----------



## FoxxyIchibo (Sep 24, 2005)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Sep 23 2005 said:


> Sorry to interrupt but I really got to to ask you something:
> 
> I can't get Nintendogs to save with this patcher. I got Supercard CF / Flashme.
> I just tried this tip:
> ...



As it turns out, it only saves the first 64kb of the save anyway.  So, it only saves the dog you selected, and nothing more than that.  Don't bother with it until save patching becomes more mature and a workaround for the 64kb of Sram on the Supercard is figured out.


----------



## ConraDargo (Sep 24, 2005)

I assume that this one works with SuperPass... right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cuz I just bought one since they're so cheap... But what cart should I get?


----------



## da_rula (Sep 24, 2005)

Does someone know if it's possible to flash Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan on a 512mbit card? It's one of those games i want to try out first before importing :/


----------



## xflash (Sep 24, 2005)

QUOTE(da_rula @ Sep 24 2005 said:


> Does someone know if it's possible to flash Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan on a 512mbit card? It's one of those games i want to try out first before importing :/


was it really nessecary to post this in two topics?


----------



## da_rula (Sep 24, 2005)

QUOTE(xflash @ Sep 24 2005 said:


> QUOTE(da_rula @ Sep 24 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Does someone know if it's possible to flash Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan on a 512mbit card? It's one of those games i want to try out first before importing :/
> ...



I read the news on the main page, followed the link by clicking on it and postet my question. After that i saw the other thread and thought that the others will look into the other thread more often because its not 15 pages long.


----------



## Chroniss (Sep 24, 2005)

I patched and trimmed CoS and its 32 MB,  I can flash that to my card but when I run a standard Wifime download it just comes to a white screen and no amount of start button pressing does anything.

I cant put it with a loader or boot thing from darkstars loader because it makes it 32.1 or larger and that wont fit, am i supposed to have just the one CoS file on my cart and run a wifime download and it works?  Cause I cannot get it to work doing that on my EZ-F II powerstart 256.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 24, 2005)

I just want to know one thing:

People with an F2A 256Mb (PRO), how the hell do you guys flash these games as nothing worked with me, what software are you guys using to flash the games?


----------



## da_rula (Sep 25, 2005)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Sep 24 2005 said:


> I just want to know one thing:
> 
> People with an F2A 256Mb (PRO), how the hell do you guys flash these games as nothing worked with me, what software are you guys using to flash the games?



I use LittleWriter for my Flash Advance Pro 256mbit card and so far nearly every rom with 64,128 and 256 mbit worked.


----------



## ilovengage (Sep 25, 2005)

I use Flash Manager.


----------



## parask82 (Sep 25, 2005)

Anybody can tell me using flashme and an ez-ii flash cart and a rom which could not be patched for gba cart save does the save go to ds cart inserted or can't it save at all?


----------



## Robust² (Oct 1, 2005)

I have an XG 2-lite and a DS with flash-me,I tried to play nintendogs with it but... the game wil save, though it seems a corrupt save because I can play with my dog but I can't go out to walk and other stuff like that. 
Any solution for this ?


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 1, 2005)

QUOTE(Robust² @ Oct 1 2005 said:


> I have an XG 2-lite and a DS with flash-me,I tried to play nintendogs with it but... the game wil save, though it seems a corrupt save because I can play with my dog but I can't go out to walk and other stuff like that.
> Any solution for this ?


Not as of yet; and it seems every cart is having this problem, so it must be the patchers fault.


----------



## patz (Oct 2, 2005)

Is Naruto 3 working on this patch?


----------



## meats (Oct 5, 2005)

ok this is a bit unrelated, but i plan on buying castlevania ds when it comes out, but i have already cleared it with all the endings, i dont want to have to redo all my hard work again.... with f2ausb1.1 flashing proggy i can backup the sram save, is there anyway besides using an action replay i can transfer this save to the real ds cart when i get it?


----------



## EarthBound (Oct 5, 2005)

Naruto 3 works on my EZ-Flash 3 using the patcher w/ cut 32.It allows you to save,but there is no sound.


----------



## skywalker6705 (Oct 8, 2005)

I made an account here because I figure you're the only guys who can help me out with this. (most coherant forum I've seen on DS software). 

I really wanna play Jump Superstars off of a flash cart, but at the moment I can't setup a flashme on the DS. Then I read up and found out that no one had reported this game working at all. So, i looked around, and here's what I got. Castlevania was the same size, but worked trimmed. So, I went into Jump Superstars, using NDSTS, and extracted the file opening.ax. I then used a hex editor, and wrote down the values for the beginning, and end, of the file. Then, I went in, and opened the rom, and using the hex editor removed the values from beginning to end, and took out the opening, shaving 2 megabytes from the rom. Then, I went in and removed the padding at the end, shaving about twenty. I'm left with a roughly 38 MB NDS file, which loads to the menus in iDeaS, yet I think it might play on a flashed system. Can anyone repeat this process and see if this can make it boot for them?

(Just to be REALLY clear, cause that is an issue I have alot)
1. Took the raw Trashman Jump Superstars
2. Extracted opening.ax using NDSTS
3. Used XVI32 hex editor to record the values that begin and end the opening
4. Used XVI32 to remove the same value range from Superstars
5. Used XVI32 to remove data padding at the end of the rom.

This reduced it to 38 megs, and I think that might make it playable. But I can't tell, as I have yet to get a flash setup on DS, and I don't know wether to blame the emu for it not working (as DS emulation is RELALY buggy right now).

Someone else please help me test this.


----------



## scandal_uk (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a FlashMe DS and EZFA 256M, I can run just about every ROM I've tried (except for Pokemon Dash) and only three don't save to the GBA cart!!

Here's my list;

0000 - Metroid demo
0001 - Electroplankton
0003 - Yoshi touch n go
0004 - Feel the magic
0012 - Asphalt urban GT
0026 - Pokemon dash  (NOT WORKING)
0029 - Goldeneye
0054 - Tiger Woods PGA tour
0076 - Star wars 3
0080 - Nanostray
0087 - Space invaders revolution
0088 - Advance wars dual strike
0090 - Nintendogs Lab
0106 - Pac n roll
0112 - Trace memory
0122 - Trauma center

I am using the OLDER driver and util for EZFA III. (The one on the square CD).


----------



## CynicalShitMan (Oct 13, 2005)

QUOTE(skywalker6705 @ Oct 8 2005 said:


> I made an account here because I figure you're the only guys who can help me out with this. (most coherant forum I've seen on DS software).
> 
> I really wanna play Jump Superstars off of a flash cart, but at the moment I can't setup a flashme on the DS. Then I read up and found out that no one had reported this game working at all. So, i looked around, and here's what I got. Castlevania was the same size, but worked trimmed. So, I went into Jump Superstars, using NDSTS, and extracted the file opening.ax. I then used a hex editor, and wrote down the values for the beginning, and end, of the file. Then, I went in, and opened the rom, and using the hex editor removed the values from beginning to end, and took out the opening, shaving 2 megabytes from the rom. Then, I went in and removed the padding at the end, shaving about twenty. I'm left with a roughly 38 MB NDS file, which loads to the menus in iDeaS, yet I think it might play on a flashed system. Can anyone repeat this process and see if this can make it boot for them?



I posted a tutorial for ripping Jump Superstars to 32MB. Do a search for it.


----------



## Filb (Apr 9, 2006)

Will this ever be updated?
I'm not interested in playing commercial games, but I'd like to get the DS Download Station v1 working.


----------



## Jools (Apr 9, 2006)

You realise that no one could actually download from you (unless they have flashme'd DSs) because its unsigned code?


----------



## Filb (Apr 9, 2006)

I was able to send a demo of some commercial game to another unflashed DS just fine. I think it was Animaniacs. I patched it with LoadMe, though.


----------



## ilovengage (Apr 12, 2006)

Tetris DS, Advance Wars and some other commerical roms worked for me too when playing with an unflashed DS.

I think that if the rom includes the multiplayer data as a SRL file, it works on unflashed DS. If not, it doesn't.l


----------



## xtoc (Apr 12, 2006)

issent there still a patch for metroid or brain training?


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 12, 2006)

QUOTE(ilovengage @ Apr 12 2006 said:


> Tetris DS, Advance Wars and some other commerical roms worked for me too when playing with an unflashed DS.
> 
> I think that if the rom includes the multiplayer data as a SRL file, it works on unflashed DS. If not, it doesn't.l


You had a passme though right?


----------

